# Cryptocoryne sp. 'Flamingo' experiences?



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is just sitting there as well... the first week I got mine(was already submerged) it put on 2 or 3 new leaves the first 10days.. since then it has just sat there... its still pink but the leaves are kinda curled up im assuming a nutrient issue.. it has very small foliage...ill try and get a pic up in a few


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

sjb1987 said:


> Mine is just sitting there as well... the first week I got mine(was already submerged) it put on 2 or 3 new leaves the first 10days.. since then it has just sat there... its still pink but the leaves are kinda curled up im assuming a nutrient issue.. it has very small foliage...ill try and get a pic up in a few


Yeah, that's how my other ones look. Pink, but as though they are holding on to the last thread of life.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup... mine only had one tiny "root" when I got it but it has definitely grew more... I need to move it but kinda scared of it melting on me


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

Cryptocoryne flamingo is not stable... The pinkish color only stay for a few weeks before it starts to turn into normal brown color.. 

:-(


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i got 2 plants in a single culture cup a few monts ago as well. i put them both in seperate LOW tech tanks.

i took a pic of this one a few days ago. it in sand. 1 t5 bulb that is over a year old. once a month flourish dosing with once a month 50% WC. NOTHING ELSE. 
You can see the larger outer leaves are melting away(some 5 month after being submerged) and the HYPER-pink new growth coming in in the middle. This one has propagated 2 baby flamingos already.



This one is in aquasoil. 1 reptiles UVB bulb. NO ferts. 50% WC monthly.

Same outer leaves melting. NOT as pink.




As a point of interest. I keep them BOTH in water that stays arounf 80*


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

ragn4rok said:


> Cryptocoryne flamingo is not stable... The pinkish color only stay for a few weeks before it starts to turn into normal brown color..
> 
> :-(


mine in the above post have been submerged for 5 months


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

They only seem to be pink when they are tiny. Once they grow up the ones ive seen including mine turn green/brown with splashes of sand and pink.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Plantnerd said:


> They only seem to be pink when they are tiny. Once they grow up the ones ive seen including mine turn green/brown with splashes of sand and pink.


 
that would be slightly disappointing!:icon_conf


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry about the glare but here are some crypt 'flamingo' that are around 5-6months old. They started out pink. Then turned pink and sand. Then turned sand with pink and green.. And now this. 
The only picture I have seen of a big one still being pink was clearly photo shopped. 
That being said it is still a desent looking crypt.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Just keep trimming them to promote the pink 0


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess that could work. But it would still leave you with a small plant with few leaves.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

So it would seem everyone else confirms my same experience that the bright pink doesn't last into mature adult plants. As mentioned by Plantnerd it still is a very nice Crypt.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

So the new leaves come in pink, then over the course of several months turn more natural looking? Or does the plant stop producing pink leaves once it reaches a certain age?

I'd be fine with a small pink plant. I'd put it next to my small purple "aflame" sword.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Edub said:


> So the new leaves come in pink, then over the course of several months turn more natural looking? Or does the plant stop producing pink leaves once it reaches a certain age?
> 
> I'd be fine with a small pink plant. I'd put it next to my small purple "aflame" sword.


Yes, once mature the older leaves are a dark color. The new leaves that come in still have a lot of pink in them though.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

New leaves turned a different color as the plant got bigger and more adapted to the tanks conditions. Altough the plants still produce some leaves that look sorta pink
But as someone mentioned the mutation is unstable and some leaves will look more pink or green..etc than others.


----------

